
Show HN: Minimalistic “Fork Me on GitHub.” - muzzammildotxyz
https://github.com/muhammadmuzzammil1998/OctoCSS
======
lioeters
I wonder about the use of a non-standard HTML tag, <github>. It works for
styling purpose, and personally I don't have an issue with it - but it may put
off some people due to it being "invalid" HTML..?

~~~
stephenr
Yeah I don't get the point of that. Why not just a class name on the anchor
you need anyway?

~~~
gmemstr
I can see the novelty of it ("Look at my fancy <github> tag!"), but it would
definitely be more helpful if it used a standard HTML element (preferably
<div>). I've personally opted for this implementation on my own projects:
[https://github.com/tholman/github-corners](https://github.com/tholman/github-
corners), which are just SVGs which makes it super portable.

~~~
stephenr
I don't think even a div is necessary - yours is pretty succinct: an anchor
and an image. It could potentially even just be an anchor with text and let
css hide the text, apply the image etc.

